# Pineapple Wine Recipe



## PolishWineP (Sep 16, 2007)

Ms. <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1ountry-region><st1lace>Spain</st1lace></st1ountry-region>’s Pineapple (5 gallon)<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
6-12 0z. cans frozen pineapple juice concentrate
5-12 oz. cans frozen white grape juice concentrate
7 1/2 lbs.(approx. 15 cups) sugar
5 tsp.acid blend 
5 tsp. pectic enzyme (Check pkg) 
5 tsp. yeast nutrient 
5 tsp bentonite
Wine yeast of your choice 

Bring 2 gallons of water to a boil; remove from heat. Add sugar and stir well. Add the frozen concentrates. Add additional water to make 5 gallon. Now add the acid blend, Pectic enzyme and the yeast nutrient, stir well. Pour into primary and cover with cloth fastened by a rubber band, set aside at least 4 hours or until cool. Add the ACTIVATED wine yeast and re-cover with cloth. Stir daily for approx.5-7 days, or until active fermentation ceases. Then, fit with airlock. Rack off lees after 30 days( there will be a great deal of settlings due to the pulp in the pineapple juice.)Rack, top up, and re-fit airlock. Rack every 30 days until clear.


Sugar can be adjusted, according to taste, this is a "guestimation" per gallon :
4-4.5 cups sugar for fairly sweet
3 cups for semisweet to slightly sweet
2 cups for dry
Hope this helps!

This wine is also very drinkable young. 

You can really mix and match your juices. I’ve added banana concentrate to this. This wine drops LOTS of wine diamonds. They won’t hurt a thing.


----------



## smokegrub (Sep 17, 2007)

This one intrigues me since I am a pineapple lover. Does the finished wine have a nice pineapple flavor/aroma?*Edited by: Smokegrub *


----------



## Wade E (Sep 17, 2007)

The sugar at the end of the recipe, is this for back sweetening. I noticed Ms Spain added 2 cups for Dry, is that just enough to bring back some fruit flavor.


----------



## ms.spain (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope PWP doesn't mind if I jump in on this.No, the sugar amounts are actually for adding to the primary(per gallon of wine),and were for using a low alcohol tolerence yeast like Montrachet, so that there would be some residual sugar left after the yeast poop out.This was one of the first wine recipes that I got from my father, and i wasn't very good at figuring out S.G. and such.




So, I would suggest you start with about 2 cups ( one pound) of sugar per gallon,check S.G., and adjust accordingly. I would then follow the usual stuff for stablization. 
Then backsweeten to taste, if desired. The Welch's Niagara frozen concentrate works well for backsweetening.And Apple concentrate also pairs well with the pineapple juice. The pineapple flavor comes through really well, as well as the aroma.I try to let this one go a year before drinking,but it's good at six months.
Thanks, PWP, for posting this recipe!



*Edited by: ms.spain *


----------

